# Remington ScoreMaster



## camperguy73 (Apr 3, 2012)

Rescued a 10/22 (which was in a case) and a Remington ScoreMaster (which was not) from my dad's attic the other day. The Ruger was in nearly mint condition. From what I've been told it was purchased in the mid 70's and was only used once or twice. The Remington was pretty rough and I think my dad got it for Christmas when he was a kid, sometime in the early 60's maybe. I've cleaned it up and it looks pretty good, aside from the slight pitting on the barrel from the rust it accumulated while in the attic. Anyone know anything about the ScoreMaster? All I could find is that they were produced from '39 to '63 or so.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I love old 22's and have a good many of em. They made a slew of these and can probably be picked up in used condition fer 2 bills or less. They are fun little guns and would be a great pass down since it was your old mans! I've got a 22 that my old man had when he was a kid and he's 80. It's not worth 50 bucks but will still shoot a squirrel and will be past down....


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

I have a Sportmaster, from the 1930's. It's a tube magazine, bolt action. It shoots like a laser, and is built like a tank. Enjoy your vintage .22. They don't build them like that anymore.
sj1


----------



## camperguy73 (Apr 3, 2012)

I can't wait to see how it shoots... If only I could find some .22 ammo. Was at Bass Pro Saturday and they were sold out. Checked good ol' Wally World yesterday and they were sold out. Gonna check Dick's tomorrow. Both guns had full mags, which weren't in the attic, but I still don't trust it.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

22 ammo is hard ta mess up, as long as its in tact and not corroded up i'd shoot it!


----------



## camperguy73 (Apr 3, 2012)

Good to know! I can at least pop off a few rounds


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

camperguy73 said:


> Good to know! I can at least pop off a few rounds


 
Ifin you got a little one and want to get him/her to pop a few squirrels let me know, I got a feeder that has tons of em hanging around and love it when kids start hunting....If you are real short on 22's, I'll cover that fer ya'll too!


----------



## camperguy73 (Apr 3, 2012)

Jason said:


> Ifin you got a little one and want to get him/her to pop a few squirrels let me know, I got a feeder that has tons of em hanging around and love it when kids start hunting....If you are real short on 22's, I'll cover that fer ya'll too!


Nope, no little one. I do appreciate the offer though, and I will say this, it's people like you who make this forum such a great place. You can really tell who the REAL outdoorsmen are. The people that are excited about getting others outside and will go out of their way to help 'em do it! So thanks to you and all others like you.

Ok, I'm done carrying on


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

No problem brother, and thanks fer the kind words! I've had several kids kill their 1st deer at my place and shoot a few tree rats! Kids are our future!


----------



## camperguy73 (Apr 3, 2012)

Agreed!


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Feb 15, 2013)

camperguy73 said:


> Rescued a 10/22 (which was in a case) and a Remington ScoreMaster (which was not) from my dad's attic the other day. The Ruger was in nearly mint condition. From what I've been told it was purchased in the mid 70's and was only used once or twice. The Remington was pretty rough and I think my dad got it for Christmas when he was a kid, sometime in the early 60's maybe. I've cleaned it up and it looks pretty good, aside from the slight pitting on the barrel from the rust it accumulated while in the attic. Anyone know anything about the ScoreMaster? All I could find is that they were produced from '39 to '63 or so.


Good find. Scoremaster=tack driver


----------

